# UK naturalised citizen resuming South African citizenship



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

I aquired UK citizenship in 1997 and think I have lost my South African citizenship because I did not apply to the RSA HA for dual citizenship BEFORE aquiring UK citizenship.

The questions:
1.
Do I have to do anything, as far as the UK HA is concerned, to retain my UK citizenship after resuming/reinstating my RSA citizenship? Advice from UK expats appreciated. It seems from the UK HA site that there are no special requirements as far as the UK is concerned.
2.
Do I need to do anything special as far as my RSA citizenship is concerned(during application/resumption) to retain dual nationality? Any advice appreciated.

I don't want to go about this the wrong way again.


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

1. The UK allows its citizens to hold dual nationality unlike for example Germany. So there is nothing you need to do. I hold UK/SA nationality.

2. My advice is, if you are visiting SA or moving permanently visit HA and apply as normal for an new ID and passport. On the form there is a section asking you if you already hold another passport/nationality. You will be asked if it is your intention to return to SA permanently, I said yes. I left the paperwork for my documents with them and received a new passport and ID book two months later. The point being, leave it up to them, under our SA constitution your citizenship cannot be removed or revoked. I did think though that a note on resumption of citizenship was added to my details on the HA information systems.


----------

